# Jack's Pony



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My first attempt at giving Jack a pony.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cute Linda ,but remember he's a guy. Maybe it's time for a girl ? :boink:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> cute Linda ,but remember he's a guy. Maybe it's time for a girl ? :boink:


ha ha ha, looks great Linda!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Jack is beautiful! And manly.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So adorable. I do miss Scudders pony!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack does not seem to mind, maybe my hubby should not mind either. Jack is a dream to groom and most excellent when I put that pony in and..............he left it alone! So, I guess he liked it! Linda :director: @ Dave! My adult daughter loved it, she said Dad could get over it, "just call Jack a hippy and a hippy loves long hair!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack does not seem to mind, maybe my hubby should not mind either. Jack is a dream to groom and most excellent when I put that pony in and..............he left it alone! So, I guess he liked it! Linda :director: @ Dave! My adult daughter loved it, she said Dad could get over it, "just call Jack a hippy and a hippy loves long hair!"


After Kodi got used to the feel of it, I think he likes it too. He really can't see when his hair is down, so he can't play fetch or do his weave poles. Last night, I took his hair down when we got back from the trial, and he jumped up beside my desk and hit his face on an open drawer, poor boy! :hurt:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

You could call Jack a ninja!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's soooo cute!!!!


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Jack does not seem to mind, maybe my hubby should not mind either. Jack is a dream to groom and most excellent when I put that pony in and..............he left it alone! So, I guess he liked it! Linda :director: @ Dave! My adult daughter loved it, she said Dad could get over it, "just call Jack a hippy and a hippy loves long hair!"


He's just gorgeous! I did that to my boy for awhile too and my hubby called him Willie for Willie Nelson, so cute...
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

krandall said:


> After Kodi got used to the feel of it, I think he likes it too. He really can't see when his hair is down, so he can't play fetch or do his weave poles. Last night, I took his hair down when we got back from the trial, and he jumped up beside my desk and hit his face on an open drawer, poor boy! :hurt:


That made me laugh Linda. Sorry poor little Kodi, but it was funny :bounce:


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

ooops, Karen, not Linda. Sorry Karen. I'm not thinking clearly today. :duh:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Jack is really cute with his pony. What kind of bands should be used so as not to break the hair? When Leo's hair is a little longer I want to try to get him use to a pony as well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I found mine at a drug store, on the box is says "no damage, won't pull out, tangle or damage hair." They are call "Polybands"whatever that means. They are small, they fit on my ring finger. There are 52 bands in a package. When I take the band out at night, they are cut to release them from the hair.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He looks great! I tried a poney on Zoey last bath and it kept flopping forward. I think I need to try the two band poney.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, ya Tillie's flops forward too, drives me crazy!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Jack's a handsome lookin' fella


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I found mine at a drug store, on the box is says "no damage, won't pull out, tangle or damage hair." They are call "Polybands"whatever that means. They are small, they fit on my ring finger. There are 52 bands in a package. When I take the band out at night, they are cut to release them from the hair.


Thank you! That's what I'll look for.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lila said:


> ooops, Karen, not Linda. Sorry Karen. I'm not thinking clearly today. :duh:


No problem!  And I have to admit, I felt sorry for him, but I also had trouble not laughing!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No problems with the pony falling forward, it is not long enough. I would think you would need to position that pony farther back. I think, if I keep the pony, which I probably will (only when I am home) cuz, I don't trust hubby taking the pony out at night (either he will forget to take it out or cut it wrong)......anyway, I love the crooked pony off to the side, so that is my goal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Jack is really cute with his pony. What kind of bands should be used so as not to break the hair? When Leo's hair is a little longer I want to try to get him use to a pony as well.


If you want to re-use them, really the only safe thing are the tiny terrycloth pony tail holders. I get them about 50 to a package on Amazon. (but I can't use about 1/4 of them because they are "girly" colors... I shipped the last bunch of those off to Tammy! ) These are really easy on the hair, especially if the dog hasn't learned to leave the pony alone yet. They can get the pony out, but they won't break the hair in the process.

Another good choice is the tiny elastic bands sold at Sally's that don't break hair. It's true that they don't, by themselves, break hair, but the DOG can break their hair if they try to pull the pony out. When you remove these in the evening, you need to snip the band very carefully with small scissors, so, of course, you can't re-use them.

I use the terry bands for everyday, so I can re-use them, but when I want him to look nice for a longer period of time, without stray hairs getting loose (like at a trial) I usually use the elastics.

Here are three photos of Kodi. In the first one he is banded with a terrycloth band (in the garden), the band happens to be black, so it's hard to see, but you can see how a lot of hair has worked out of the band. It looks a bit messy, but he can still see where he's going, and the hair just slips out, it doesn't break. In the second photo, he's banded with an elastic, and you can see that it holds the hair in much more securely. The down side is that if he were to scratch his head vigorously on the rug (which he sometimes does) the hair would break before it came loose. Not all of it, but every time you lose a couple of hairs, it's a couple more that need to grow back before you can pin them down!<g>

The third one is a way of using the terry bands so that the hair stays put a lot better. This method also keeps the topknot from standing straight up... which I think looks kinds silly on a boy.  You put the first one in fairly far forward, so it catches any loose ends. Then you put another one in back of it, catching hair further back. This makes the pony lie flat along the top of the head.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I should add that in the beginning, you will go through a phase when you won't be able to get the pony IN without it sticking straight up. That's the beloved "unicorn" phase, and doesn't last too long!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

HOW did you get the pony to lay down in the 2nd pic!!??

ahhhhh, yes the unicorn phases. Epic. lol

Thank you for the pink pony holders! My daughter even uses them! lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love your pony Karen. I would think when gathering the hair....gather low and band with elastic only....so use the color of hair for the band.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Karen. Beautiful pics of Kodi. I will get some terrycloth and elastic bands for Leo. It is ashamed that options for the boy doggies are so limited. About how long should the hair be before I start trying to put bands in?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I love your pony Karen. I would think when gathering the hair....gather low and band with elastic only....so use the color of hair for the band.


Yes, that's exactly right, Linda.... And to keep it from sticking up, it can't be too far forward. That means the hair has to be long enough that you can catch it in further back.

Oh, and if you can't find bands to match their hair color, Sally's also has clear ones.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks Karen. Beautiful pics of Kodi. I will get some terrycloth and elastic bands for Leo. It is ashamed that options for the boy doggies are so limited. About how long should the hair be before I start trying to put bands in?


Oh, there are actually a lot of color in the package that I use... Just not the pink and lavender ones! 

I started banding it when it was really covering his eyes. At that point, you can usually catch it in the infamous "unicorn horn" or else get it up into two little ponies that look like antennae. He's likely to keep trying to get them out for a while... Just keep putting them back in until he gets used to them!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

When I saw the title of your post I thought, how generous of Karen to buy a whole pony for her dog! I did wonder a bit why a dog would want a pony but I thought - maybe he's lonely. When I looked at the picture I kept wondering where the hell is the pony? All I see is a dog! Honestly, it took reading several entries before I realized it was a ponytail!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

FancyNancy said:


> When I saw the title of your post I thought, how generous of Karen to buy a whole pony for her dog! I did wonder a bit why a dog would want a pony but I thought - maybe he's lonely. When I looked at the picture I kept wondering where the hell is the pony? All I see is a dog! Honestly, it took reading several entries before I realized it was a ponytail!


I'm glad I'm not the only one that kept looking for the "pony"! I kept re-reading it and thinking "I must be missing something"! LOL ound:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Nice job for the first time!hoto: You definately have to keep his hair out of the way.:wink:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You folks are so silly! It's a ponytail! A ponytail! Like a bunch of hair gathered together and secured with a some type of band, usually called a pony tail probably because this is what a real pony's tail looks like. I am still laughing!


----------

